# How do i restore my dell to factory settings?



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey every1 i want to restore my Dell computer to how i got it wen i bought it.  how do i go about doing this


----------



## Byteman (Jun 2, 2005)

look for the Restore cd it came with. put it in and reboot the computer. it will guide you through.  (oh, and if you do a format & restore, you will loose everything you have not backedup... pics, docs, etc...).  Dell also gives you a drivers cd, that is for after the restore process is done.  They may give you an apps cd too, you will want to pick and choose which apps to put on.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

cant find the restore cd.  I want to delete everything from my hard drive and just get it back to how it was wen i bought it.  ive got so many viruses and spyware on it, its just rediculous


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

ok so ive just found my dell reinstallation of windiws xp cd, is that what i want?


----------



## Byteman (Jun 2, 2005)

that should restore yoru computer (Windows), but without the drivers cd, you may or may not be able to get all your drivers up again, (depends also if you have Internet access to download any missing ones after the restore).


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

damn the cd aint working it say it cant run because the cd is an older versioon of windows than that on my computer.  Has it got anything to do with microsoft Service Pack 2


----------



## Byteman (Jun 2, 2005)

did you reboot to the cd, and choose to format and retore?


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

wen i restartted the computer with the cd in the drive nothing happened , windows just started up again


----------



## lynx6200 (Jun 2, 2005)

Go to your bios (press "del" as the computer starts up) and change the the order of your boot devices so that the cd rom is your first boot device.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

ok so im now in the setup process.  Theres only 1 partition to which i can install it on and that 1 has all my file s on it already.  i can only install a new windiws on this partition.  how can i delete this partition and create a new partiotn and install it on that?


----------



## lynx6200 (Jun 2, 2005)

You already have your files backed up right?  When you restore your hard drive back to the origianl setting its going to over-write everything.  Just tell it to install windows on the partition you already have, and it should format it and install, or maybe it will ask you first.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

ye ive installed it on that partition, it said all personal files etc will be lost, which is what i want.  Hope it works


----------



## lynx6200 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you really want to be absolutley sure your personal stuff is gone, just format the drive at least twice, or use some software called Wipedrive.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

ahhh i just finished installing windows and all my file on c drive are still there.  Wot can i do to delete everything, and just have it to how it was wen i bought it?


----------



## Byteman (Jun 2, 2005)

you did a restore without formatting.  you need to do a format and restore, some manufacturers cd's call it a destructive or advanced restore.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

how do i format there was no option in the windows install


----------



## Byteman (Jun 2, 2005)

is your cd the Microsoft cd or a dell cd?


----------



## lynx6200 (Jun 2, 2005)

Im guessing your using the Dell cd, with windows on it.  See if you can select an advanced option to format your drive, otherwise you can do so through dos.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 2, 2005)

its a dell cd, there is no advance option in the setup.  Wot do i do?


----------



## Ben (Jun 3, 2005)

Create a MS-DOS boot disc type [format C:] that will delete every thing on your C drive. Type D:\CD-ROM letter hit Enter, Then type SETUP.EXE to start windows installation.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Jun 3, 2005)

how do i create a boot disc.  tried formatting my hard drive but it said i need to quit system tasks etc.  So i cant do it through My Computer


----------



## Holiday (Jun 22, 2005)

*how to Create an MS-DOS boot disk*

Stick a blank floppy in the floppy drive if your running me, 98, 95, (2000 not sure) go to control panel\ad new program\create startup disc. Reboot the computer with the disc in the drive dos will lode select start computer with CD ROM support type format C: and you got it from there. If you're running WIN XP it’s a different story. If you are win XP or have any problems let us know. You can use a DOS boot from another even if it has a deferent OS


----------

